# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Austrolebias nigripinnis 'Villa Soriano' Part II

## nonamethefish

Things have been coming along with these guys. I removed 2 definite females to a special critter keeper to pamper them and take photos. Also moved some of the smaller ones outside(in hopes of them being females). They take temps down to the 40s pretty easily but are not active. Right now outside temp is maybe 50-60 degrees. Odd thing is that so far no males have colored up yet! Is that normal for these guys? 


Here is the future big mama...who enjoys swallowing live BS whole.

----------

